# זמן לקרדיטים..!!!



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

זמן לקרדיטים..!!! 
אני מאוד אשתדל לעשות את זה מסודר בלי לשכוח אף קטגוריה ובעיקר לסדר את המילים.(יתכן שיהיו הפסקות ארוכות כי אני גם במשרד במקביל).
לא קל לי להשתפך ככה אבל קראתי פה הרבה ואני אשמח אם דבריי יסייעו ולו במקצת לזוג כלשהו כאן.
אז נתחיל, מי אנחנו? 
אני אריאלה בת 27 ובן זוגי ארז בן 28, 
שנינו מתעדים לעסוק במחקר אקדמי, ארז בתחום החינוך ואני בתחום המשפט בדגש על דיני עבודה. 
במקביל אנחנו עוסקים בסיוע אקדמי לסטודנטים.(בעסק קטן ומשגשג) ואני כרגע עושה סטאז במשפטים.
הדייט הראשון שלנו היה 4 שעות ביום גשום במיוחד בפברואר 2011, 4 חודשים לאחר מכן כבר חיפשנו במרץ דירה, 11 חודשים לאחר מכן כבר ענדתי את טבעת האירוסין.

וכפי שכתבתי בסטטוס בפייסבוק ביום ההצעה " כשזה זה אז זה פשוט זה".
מלכתחילה, הקשר שלנו היה נעים, אוהב, נכון, בוגר , מפרגן, אוהב ומכיל וכל מה שיכלתי לבקש  ולצפות מבן זוג.

התמונה המצורפת היא מהסילבסטר שנה שעברה, יצאנו  ספונטני ב11 בלילה לפאב קרוב לבית, בסוף התגלה שיש שם מסיבה, רקדנו ונהנו המון.
אני מעלה את התמונה הזו כי לדעתי היא משקפת אותנו, מאוד ספונטניים ביחד ואיכשהו הדברים תמיד יוצאים לטובה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

הצעת האירוסין 
אני לא אגיד שהייתי סופר מופתעת, כי דיברנו על זה המון, זו הייתה החלטה משותפת כמו כל דבר אחר בקשר שלנו.
וארז אפילו לקח אותי לראות סגנונות של טבעות. 
אני הייתי בטוחה שהוא מחכה ליום השנה שלנו, אמנם באותו ערב הכל היה קסום ומרגש, היינו בדיוק 11 חודשים יחד, דיברנו על העתיד ופתאום ארז שלף אלבום שהכין לי עם המון תמונות שלנו, כיתובים מצחיקים ואוהבים ובסוף כתב שתפקידו לתעד רגעים מאושרים איתי וזו עבודה במשרה מלאה והוא יודע שיחיה איתי תמיד. כשסיימתי לקרוא את האלבום (ועדיין לא חשדתי שהנה הוא הולך להציע) הוא כרע על ברך ושלף טבעת.
אני חושבת שהשכנים חשבו להזמין משטרה מרוב צרחות , קפיצות ואושר. 
לאחר מכן הוא שם לנו המוני נרות, יין ועשה "אווירה" והציע לי בשנית..(זה אגב היה בדיוק ב11 חודשים שלנו, מסתבר שהוא פשוט לא הצליח להתאפק).
כמובן שהערתי את ההורים שלי שלא יכלו להמשיך לישון באותו לילה ולמחרת כבר היינו אצלהם פותחים בקבוקי שמפנייה וחוגגים. 
קיבלנו מהם מתנת אירוסין לילה במלון "אמירי הגליל" שהיה מקסים ושם חגגנו את השנה שלנו מאורסים.

בבוקר אחרי יום האירוסין ירדנו לאכול ארוחת בוקר בבית קפה מתחת לבית ולא הפסקנו לחייך, המלצר ניגש אלינו ואמר שכל המלצרים מדברים על כמה מאוהבים אנחנו, ארז סיפר לו שזה כי הם האנשים הראשונים שרואים אותנו לאחר האירוסין ואפילו זכינו לקינוח חינם

מצרפת את היד שלי עם טבעת האירוסין על האלבום.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

צילומי אירוסין 
בהתחלה סגרנו עם זוג צלמים, ששמם לא יאמר כאן ומי שתרצה אגיד לה במסרים, אבל במסגרת החבילה איתם היו לנו צילומי אירוסין,
היינו מרוצים מהתמונות ולא מרוצים בכלל מהיחס והשירות ולכן שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה, החלטתי ספונטני שאני לא רוצה לראות אותם בחתונה שלי. 
כאמור כל הספונטניות היא לטובה ועליה ארחיב תחת הקטגוריה צילום.
אבל הנה דוגמית לתמונת האירוסין,
אני כן יכולה להגיד שהיה לנו נחמד היום של צילומי האירוסין מלבד החום הכבד ששרר באותו יום וממש פחדנו לסבול ככה ביום החתונה וזה השפיע על בחירת לוקשיינים  הצילום לחתונה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

ועוד אחת מהאירוסין 
מי שעומד מלפנינו או מאחורינו..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

קצת על התכנונים בכלל ועל ההזמנה 
התארסנו ב24.1.11, ידעתי שיש לי מבחנים של סוף התואר במשפטים ביולי-אוגוסט, גם ידעתי כבר אז שב14.10 אני עתידה להתחיל התמחות במשפטים,  עוד דבר שידענו שנרצה להתחתן בעונות האביב-קיץ ושנרצה לטוס לירח דבש ארוך שיסמל את סיום התואר שלי, טרום התמחות וכמובן גם ירח דבש.
ככה החלטנו להתחתן בספטמבר, חודש ספטמבר הוא חודש מאוד יקר לחתונות, במיוחד השנה שרובו היה חגים והיו מעט ימים לקיים בהם חתונה.
ידענו שלא נהיה מהזוגות שמשתגעים עם התקציב ועם זאת שנרצה את הטוב ביותר שנוכל למצוא. 
במבט לאחור, אני יכולה להגיד שאכן מצאנו את הטוב ביותר במסגרת התקציב שהקצבנו לעצמנו בהתחלה וגם ללא שום הרגשת וויתור.
גם לא רצינו לראות המוני ספקים, בכל תחום נפגשנו עם 2-3 ובחרנו, אני עברתי על עשרות ספקים באינטרנט. 
עוד החלטה שעשינו ועמדנו בה בהצלחה להפוך את תקופת האירוסין לכיפית, בלי ריבים על האירוע, בלי לחץ מיותר ואכן כך היה, הייתי כלה רגועה עד היום האחרון כולל.
כל יציאה שלנו לספקים נעשתה בכיף, וכל מה שלא הסכמנו עליו עבר שיחות מרובות שלבסוף אחד שוכנע או פשוט וויתר כי ראה כמה לשני חשוב.

לגבי ההזמנה, ההזמנה הייתה חשובה לי, מבחינת ארז היה לשלוח הזמנות במייל, אני חושבת שהזמנה זה הדבר הראשון שרואים ומכאן נוצר כל הרושם על האירוע.
בהתחלה כשחיפשתי הזמנה נפתחת מאוירת, הייתי בהלם מהמחירים אך לבסוף מצאתי קרוב לבית בית דפוס מקסים -ארטי פירנט בראשון לציון ברחוב הרצל, שנתנו לנו שירות מעולה וההזמנה יצאה מאוד לרוחנו.

חוץ מזה שכבר בשלב חלוקת ההזמנות, הטלפונים לא הפסיקו והמחמאות פשוט זרמו, אז זה היה שווה הכל.

זו ההזמנה מצידה הקדמי והאחורי.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

ההזמנה מבפנים 
ההזמנה כולה הודפסה על נייר פנינה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

ולכל הזמנה צורף מגנט 
עד היום כיף לי לבוא לחברות ולמשפחה ולראות את המגנט על המקרר..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
גם כאן הנחה אותי עניין התקציב, לא רציתי שיעלה לכל אחת סכומים גדולים ורציתי שיהיה ממש כיף ומשחרר כי לא כל החברות שלי מכירות.
לבסוף בשיתוף איתי נקבע ליום חמישי בערב (שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה כי בחמישי שלפני הייתי במקווה).
לבריכה במלון מרינה על הגג בת"א.
היה לי פשוט ערב מדהים, הבנות הכינו לבד משחקים, (כאמור לא הייתי מוכנה שיביאו מישהו חיצוני בתשלום) והכנת המשחקים גם קירבה ביניהן, ועד לערב המסיבה כולן כבר היו חברות ודיברו המון בטלפון.
אז מה היה? בעיקר המון אלכוהול, קפיצות לבריכה ולמים, הרבה משחקים ומתנה מהחתן. (הכין לי פזל משגע עם ברכה ממנו, היה משחק שאלות עלינו וכל תשובה נכונה קיבלתי עוד חלק בפזל, הבנות היו בטוחות שידעתי על המשחק מרוב שצדקתי בכל התשובות, בפועל אנחנו פשוט באמת מכירים טוב ולא היה לי מושג על המשחק).

אני לא יודעת אם הבנות ירצו שאצרף תמונה שלהן,אז אצרף רק את השלט מתחילת הערב.

הממ, עוד משהו נחמד, הבנות קנו לי כמתנה שמלה לבנה כשהגעתי למקום ישר התבקשתי להחליף אליה.(מאוחר יותר נזרקתי איתה למים, לשמלה-שלום).


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

מקווה שמישהו קורא אותי, ממשיכה לענייני רבנות. 
אני ילידת ליטא, קרי על מנת להינשא כדין במדינה בה אני אזרחית ובה שירתתי  בצבא היה עלי להוכיח את יהודתי.
כאן המקום לספר שאיני מהאמינות ואני לא שומרת מסורת בכלל, אפשר לומר נהפוך הוא.
בהתחלה עוד התלבטתי האם להינשא בחו"ל או בצורה רפורמית בארץ, לבסוף בעיקר על מנת להעניק להורים נחת וגם כי ידעתי שאם אני עושה את תהליך בירור היהדות אני חוסכת אותו מאחותי הקטנה, החלטתי לעשות את זה. 
נרשמנו לצוהר-שם היו מאירי פנים ובעיקר זריזים.
או-אז הכנתי את כל התיק לרבות כל תמונה אפשרית.(קברה של סבתא רבה עם מגן דוד, כיתוב להורי בעברית בעת חתונתם בגולה ועוד). ביקשתי מאמא לקחת יום חופש מהעבודה, הודעתי לסבתי שצפוי לה טיול לת"א ונסענו לבית הדין הרבני בת"א.
חברות יודעות דבר ניסו להרים את רוחי וסיפרו לי שהן בילו ברבנות פחות מ3 שעות ויצאו עם האישור בידן.
אך לא כך רצה הגורל ועלה בידיי, חוקר מטעם הרבנות, כן , כן חוקר, אמר כי הוא חושד כי התעודות מזויפות הן ואף פקפק מול אמי בכך שאולי אני כלל לא ביתה (אלא הבאתי אתן לצורך הוכחת היהדות).
לסיכום הפגישה, ביקש החוקר תעודת לימודים של אמי ותעודת עבודה של סבתי, יש לציין שמדובר בסבתא שעלתה ארצה לפני 20 שנה,כלומר הוא ביקש ממני תלושי משכורת מלפני 25 שנה!!
אך סבתא אמרה לו ולי בחיוך " אני יודעת בדיוק איפה זה, נביא את זה".
חזרנו הביתה וכבר יום למחרת היו אצלי פנקס העבודה של סבתא ותעודת הלימודים של אמא.
התקשרתי לרבנות. (אין צורך לספר שהתקשרתי, משמעותו בזבזתי עוד בוקר בלחכות שמישהו שם ירים את השפופרת). ונתבשרתי שאדון חוקר נמצא רק בימי רביעי ולהגיע יום רביעי עוד שבועיים. 
אז מה אם אני בשיא תקופת הבחינות? אז מה שאין שם חנייה בכלל? גם לא קרוב?
הפעם, לבדי, כשבן זוגי מסיע אותי כדי לעודד אותי במקצת ונותר להמתין באוטו (חסכון של כ50 ש"ח חנייה באזור), אני רצה לחוקר רק להביא לו את המסמכים.
בשעה טובה, זה משתכנע וחותם כי על המלצה להוכחת יהדות.
כעת כל מה שנותר לי הוא "רק" לקבוע דיון אצל דיין לעבור משפט יחד עם אמא וסבתא וזהו, אני אהיה יהודיה כשרה.
אלא שאז אומרת לי המזכירה בקול שליו שהדיינים בפגרה, אוגוסט עכשיו, והם יחזרו חלקם לפני החגים וחלקם אחריהם.
בשלב זה אמרתי לה שאני מתחתנת ב9.9 ושהיא הולכת למצוא לי דיין שפנוי עוד השבוע, שלחה אותי לחכות למישהו, המתנתי, שלח אותי למישהו אחר.
בקצרה, הגעתי לרב הראשי של בית הדין הרבני ואכן אחרי שיחה קצרה איתו, נקבע לי דיון לעוד שבוע.
הפעם הגעתי בליווי סבתא בלבד. (אמא שהתה בחו"ל), 5 דקות אצל הדיין עם סבתא הדוברת יידיש שפת אם והייתי בחוץ עם האישור.
חוויה בהחלט מוזרה.

שאר התהליך היה הרבה יותר נעים, להדרכת כלה הלכתי בהמלצת צוהר לתמר מראשון, להדרכה קצרה, נעימה וכיפית ללא כל הטלת אימה על נידה או מקווה.
גם מהמקווה לא הייתי מוכנה לעשות מסיבה והלכתי למקווה בשכונת מגוריי, פחות מ7 דקות והייתי מחוץ למקום, הבלנית, יש לציין הייתה נחמדה.
המקווה נקבע ליום חמישי בערב בעוד החתונה ביום ראשון.

למה עברתי את כל זה?
אני לא יודעת עד היום אם פעלתי נכון, רציתי להתחתן "כמו שצריך", רציתי שאחותי לא תצטרך לעבור את זה ולא הבנתי למה עליי לברוח להתחתן בחו"ל? 
אין ספק שיש כמה וכמה דברים שחייבים להשתנות במוסד הרבני והדתי אבל שיש ביניהם גם אנשים נחמדים וסובלניים.


----------



## Olga1986 (23/12/12)

קוראת כל מילה 
ומודה לך מאוד על ההרחבה בנושא הרבנות. ההתלבטות הזו מאוד רלוונטית לי כרגע.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (23/12/12)

גם אני מחכה להמשך... 
אמרו לכם פעם שאתם ממש דומים?


----------



## Norma Desmond (23/12/12)

מזעזע, לא פחות 
כשבן הזוג שלי סרב להתחתן דרך הרבנות מכיוון שאינו רוצה להוכיח את יהדותו (יליד אוקראינה) הסכמתי איתו בלי שום בעיה, פשוט מכיוון שגם אני נרתעת ממוסד הרבנות כפי שהוא קיים כרגע בישראל, אבל אני מוכרחה לציין שאפילו לא דמיינתי לעצמי מה הוא היה עשוי לחוות שם אם כן הייתי מתעקשת. 
כל הכבוד לך על ההתמדה וההתעקשות. מביך אותי בכלל לחשוב שמוסד כזה קיים במדינה שלי, והוא בעל הסמכות היחידה לחתן באופן חוקי את אזרחיה. 
אנחנו בחרנו בסופו של דבר להתחתן בחתונה אזרחית בחו"ל (למרות שזה אכן מרגיש קצת כמו "לברוח להתחתן" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 שזה בדיוק ההיפך ממה שאנחנו רוצים, אבל זה הרע במיעוטו, מסתבר) ולערוך חתונה רפורמית בארץ (בתקווה שהם לא יבקשו מבן הזוג הוכחות ליהדותו.... לא התחלתי אפילו לברר את הנקודה הזו.....) אבל משמח לשמוע שאם חתונה בארץ, "כמו שצריך" היא מה שרציתם והיה חשוב לכם, כן הצלחתם בסופו של דבר לעשות את זה.

ובנימה אחרת- מזל טוב! הקרדיטים בינתיים נראים מקסימים ואתם נראים זוג חמוד מאוד


----------



## המרחפת (23/12/12)

כמדיניות, זה נורא.


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/12/12)

מעצבן. 
אמא שלי עלתה לארץ כנוצריה והתגיירה מא' עד ת'. הכריחו אותה לשהות שלושה חודשים, עולה חדשה לבד, בחברון בקרב משפחות דתיות כדי שתספוג את הדת "כראוי". אחרי חודש היא ברחה חזרה לאבא שלי וסירבה לחזור לשם. 
בחודש שישי (אחרי חתונה אזרחית) היא ניגשה למבחן הגיור, וקצת עשו לה פרצופים, אבל הם חששו שאוולד נוצריה אז כבר גיירו אותה. 
אפילו המקווה היה חוויה מזעזעת בעבורה- הרב לא סמך על הרבנית, אז הלבישו את אמא שלי בחלוק כדי שהרב יוכל להכנס. אבל אבוי, החלוק עולה! אז קשרו לה אותו לרגלים. 
אמא שלי מתארת את זה כאחת החוויות הכי משפילות שעברה בחייה, ומדובר באישה שעד שנת 2000 עברה את גבול ישראל לבנון 3 פעמים בשנה (אז היא עברה השפלות בחייה).


----------



## SimplyMe1 (23/12/12)

אשריך שעוד נותרו לך מילים חיוביות על המוסד 
המזוויע הזה.
התעצבנתי מלקרוא על הספקות שהעלו ברבנות אודות יהדותך, אם הבאת מסמכי יהדות( כתובה של אמך הייתה?) ושלל מסמכים המעידים על "כשרותך", הזוי ומזעזע היה היחס לו זכית.

בכול מקרה כזה זה פשוט גורם ליהודיה(חילונית) כמוני לתעב יותר את מוסד הרבנות ואת העומדים בראשו.
אני יודעת שבמידה ואתעקש לא לעבור שם זה יאכזב מאוד את סבתי ואבי וגם את אמו של הזוגי.
כול השאר מכבדים מאוד את הסלידה שלנו מהמוסד השוביניסטי והגזעני הזה, שלצערנו רק דרכו אפשר להתחתן בארץ.


----------



## Hadas 87 (24/12/12)

וואו. לצערי לארוסי גם עושים בעיות 
אבל אצלנו המצב שונה, לא מסבירים אפילו מה הבעיה. כל פעם שהוא מתקשר אומרים לו שאין תשובה ומנתקים לו בפרצוף (כן! ממש ככה!).
הנציגה משורשים גם כן התקשרה כמה פעמים ופעם אחרונה אמרו לה שהגזר דין כבר כתוב, רק חסר שהדיין יחתום. זה היה כבר לפני שבוע.
זה אשכרה נראה כאילו מישהו משם מחכה לאיזו מעטפה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש מוציא את החשק להתחתן דרך הממסד הזה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

רגע לפני נרגעים במלון בת"א.. 
החלטנו לקחת לילה לפני וליל כלולות במלון בת"א, כלומר להיכנס למלון ביום שבת.
סגרנו על הרודס בת"א,
לרוב, נהוג שהכניסה לבתי מלון בימי שבת היא במוצ"ש, ביום שבת בבוקר קיבלנו טלפון מהמלון שהחדר יהיה מוכן בשלוש בצהריים וששודרגנו לסוויטה
אחד השיקולים ללקיחת מלון חוץ מהכיף והרגיעה הייתה כי אחרי "הטירונות" שעברנו בעת צילומי האירוסין ידענו שלא נרצה להזיע ביום החתונה והעדפנו להצטלם במלון קריר וממוזג. 
אין לי דיו מילים לספר כמה הרודס היה מוצלח!
בקבוק יין בערב הראשון, בקבוק שמפנייה ופלטת גבינות בליל הכלולות, ארוחת בוקר מהעשירות והטובות שאכלתי בחיי.
מלון מהמם שמתאים לצילומים המקדימים ומה טוב יותר מערב לפני החתונה לעשות טיול ארוך- ארוך לאורך הטיילת והנמל, לעצור לגלידה ובירה, לפטפט ולהרגיש בכל רמ"ח אברייך שאת הולכת לעשות את הצעד הכי טוב בחייך.

מצרפת תמונה שלי יוצאת בשיא ההתרגשות מהמלון בבוקר החתונה לסטודיו של רואי דניאל בנווה צדק.
ארז נותר להתארגן במלון בליווי אחיו הצעיר שהגיע לשעשע אותו.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (23/12/12)

תמונה יפה, מהיכן החצאית?


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

שמלה מהוניגמן


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

איפור ושיער 
אז כמו רבות וטובות לפניי ואחריי הפקדתי את גורלי , נו טוב את שיערי ופניי בפני יעל דרוקמן ורואי דניאל.
האווירה בסטודיו מאוד נעימה, יעל ורואי מאוד מרגיעים, מקצועיים ומיומנים.
הייתי מוכנה על הדקה בזמן וזה לאחר שהצלם אמר שאף כלה לא מוכנה בדיוק באחת וחצי כדי לערוך מפגש ב2.
והכי חשוב השיער והאיפור לא זזו מילימטר ולא חזרתי לתיקונים אחרי הצילומים המקדימים.
הייתי מאוד לחוצה בתחום הזה, כי היה לי חשוב שהכל ייראה טבעי ועדין ואכן כך היה.
אני באמת ממליצה על רואי ויעל.
תמונה מההתארגנות.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (23/12/12)

גם אני התארגנתי אצל בסטודיו של רואי דניאל 
והאוירה שם הייתה ממש טובה ויאמר לזכותם שלוח הזמנים קדוש בשביליהם והם תמיד מצליחים לעמוד בו.


----------



## gitaast (23/12/12)

יפה 
אני מאד אוהבת את העבודה של יעל, ואת יפה בלי שום קשר


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

עוד קצת מדרכי להיות כלה 
פה אני עונדת את העגילים ובוחנת את השמלה עליי.
אחותי הקטנה והיחידה ליוותה אותי לאורך כל היום וזה היה פשוט כיף..!


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

שמלה לה לה לה .. 
אז בתחום השמלות עשיתי מחקר רציני, נכנסתי לעשרות אתרי אינטרנט, הסתכלתי, הגדלתי לעשות והתקשרתי ודרשתי בטלפון טווח מחירים.
אחרי כל זה התאהבתי בואדים מרגולין וביקשתי לקבוע איתו.
לפגישה הלכתי עם אבי, אמי ואחותי וביחד התלהבנו מהדגמים, מהיופי, מהעדינות והאצילות של השמלות של ואדים ומואדים כאדם וכמעצב.
אמא, שכנראה רצתה לזכות לראות אותי מודדת עוד דברים רצתה שנעשה עוד סיבוב, אז עשינו סיבוב ארוך נוסף בדיזנגוף ובראשון רק כדי לחזור לואדים ולסגור איתו.
ואדים עושה 6-7 מדידות, מאוד סבלני, נכון לשינויים ובכלל אדם נעים הליכות ישר וכנה.
ואדים הכין עבורי גם צמיד, קישוט לשיער, הלווה לי הינומה והכין לי עליונית עם שרוול ארוך על פי דרישתי לחופה.
הייתי סופר סופר מרוצה.


----------



## Natalila (23/12/12)

אמרתי ואומר שוב 
אין על ואדים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 השמלה מהממת וכמובן שאת גם


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

נעליים, זר, קישוט לרכב ועוד 
לא רציתי סנדל, רציתי נעל סירה אלגנטית על עקב לא "רצחני" מדי.
משימה לא קלה למצוא נעל עם חרטום עגול, על עקב סביר, סגורה באמצע הקיץ בישראל.
הנעל נמצאה דווקא ברשת מרקו שאני לא נוהגת לקנות בה, אחרי חיפושים רבים והייתה מאוד נוחה, לא הורדתי אותה כל הערב ורקדתי ורקדתי ורקדתי...

זר פרחים (רואים בתמונה עם השמלה) וקישוט לרכב, עשינו במשתלה הקבועה שלנו בראשון, פרחי עדן, אח החתן קפץ לשם לפני שהגיע אליו למלון והייתי מאוד מרוצה.
הזר היה מקסים בעייני והיה לי קשה להיפרד ממנו אחרי החופה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

קצת מההתארגנות שלו..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

קצת על איך החתן הפך לחתן.. 
אז את החליפה קנינו ביום אחד, היינו בפולגת, כמה חנויות בעיר ואיפה לא.
לבסוף הגענו לגוסטו ושם בשניות הייתה לו חליפה מושלמת
הצעתי להציע לו דש לחליפה, הוא לא הבין למה הוא צריך לשים "עציץ".
סיכמנו שאבקש שיכינו עבורו והוא יחליט אם לענוד.
פניתי לאבישג המקסימה ממכופתרות  בפייסבוק ותוך שבוע הדש היה אצלנו.
ארז התאהב בו וממש אהב את השדרוג..!!
נעלי חתן קנינו בגלי והן משמשות אותו בנוחות גדולה עד היום.
איפור ושיער- בידי אמא טבע ..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

מפגש 
המפגש היה אחד הרגעים הכי מרגשים באותו יום, לחכות לו ככלה לראותו נכנס כחתן.
לא נותרה עין יבשה..
אמנם נפרדנו רק באותו בוקר אך מרגע הפגישה המחודשת הייתי הרבה יותר רגועה והיה לי פשוט יותר כיף..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

מקדימים 
היה לי חשוב לא להיות בלחץ של זמן ולכן ביקשתי לערוך את המפגש ב14:00 במדויק, 
עוד היה לנו חשוב לא להזיע ולכן בחרנו להצטלם כמה תמונות בודדות צמוד לסטודיו של יעל ורואי, משם למלון ורק כשהשמש תרד לעשות כמה תמונות חוץ קרוב לגן אירועים ובשבע כבר להיות באולם לצילומי משפחות.
ואכן הספקנו הכל, מלבד כך שהאורחים שלנו ממש הקדימו ובשבע ורבע כבר הייתה נהירה של אנשים ולכן לא הספקנו להצטלם עם המשפחות לפני החופה אבל הצטלמנו איתם אחרי החופה וזה היה מעולה.
מצרפת כמה תמונות מהמקדימים.
זו צולמה בחלון המרהיב במלון.


----------



## grkld012 (23/12/12)

קוראת כל מילה ומחכה להמשך


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

הרבה על הצלמים. 
מזהות מי הצלם?
אז כמו שאמרתי הייתה לנו סאגת צלם, 
סגרנו עם צלמים שכל הזמן ניסו לכפות עלינו את דעתם, שלא היו מוכנים בשום אופן להגיע לסטודיו בשעה אחת וחצי כדי שהמפגש יהיה ב2 ובכלל שהדינמיקה איתם הייתה נוראית.
וכך שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה בשיחת טלפון ארעית איתם, שבה הם אמרו לי שהם לא מוכנים להגיע לפני שלוש, התעצבנתי ואמרתי להם שלא יגיעו כלל.
היו לי כמה שמות בראש וכולם היו תפוסים, כל כך התחרטתי שלא ביטלתי איתם עוד קודם אלא חיכיתי לרגע האחרון שאז כל מי שטוב תפוס.
ואז בהמלצת אחד הצלמים התקשרתי לאור זהבי,כבר בטלפון אור היה מרגיע, חביב והיה לי ברור שהוא הולך לצלם.
נסענו לאור לפגישה נעימה ולאחריה סגרנו איתו.
המחיר של אור הוא לא מהנמוכים בתחום אך שווה את זה!!
אור משרה אווירה נעימה, קשוב ללקוחות, מכיר את העבודה והתמונות שלו טבעיות, מקסימות, הוא לא מפספס כלום.
הדבר היחיד הוא שבגלל שאור מצלם כל כך טבעי רוב התמונות הן בפרופיל ואין לנו הרבה תמונות מהמקדימים אם בכלל שממש רואים אותנו מיישרים מבט, מצד שני יש לנו מספיק כאלה מהמשך האירוע.
עוד נקודה חשובה: אור העביר לנו 1400 תמונות ודי והותר בכך! במיוחד שכל אחת מהן הייתה ראויה להיכנס לאלבום, כל התמונות מוצלחות ויפות!! שזה לא טריוואלי בכלל.
לסיכום, ממליצה ומאוד!

לצערי, צחי אשר, צלם הווידאו שעובד עם אור היה תפוס, כך הגעתי לאנטון גיטלין, ראיתי כמה קליפים שלו, התרשמתי וסגרתי איתו בטלפון.
את אנטון לא הרגשתי ביום החתונה אך ראיתי אותו כל הזמן מצלם, מה גם שהוא מגיע עם מצלמה נוספת ושם ברחבה.
לאחר החתונה אנטון שלח לנו קליפ קצר שהשאיר אותנו פעורי פה.
אבל לצערנו ויתכן מאוד כי לא באשמתו מהוידאו התאכזבנו, בעיקר כי אין תמונות של כל האורחים.
לכן ההמלצה שלי היא ל2 צלמי ווידאו, אנטון הלך איתנו לצלם את הכתובה, לכן אין תמונות של כל האורחים נכנסים בקבלת פנים, בכלל הוא לא צילם בשולחנות ולכן רוב הווידאו הוא אותם אנשים ברחבה. (למזלנו המון רקדו).
אבל אין תיעוד בווידאו לסבים ולסבתות למשל.

המסר הכי חשוב שלי הוא להכין רשימה טרם החתונה מה תרצו לצלם גם בסטילס וגם בווידאו, למשל: לצלם את ההזמנות, את הטבעות, את הכתובה, להצטלם עם ההינומה במקדימים, לצלם את המשפחות. 
ואת הדגשים החשובים האלו להעביר לצלמים.

לנו היו כיפות מיוחדות שאחותי הכינה לנו עם תאריך החתונה ושכחתי להגיד את זה לאור ולכן זה התפספס בתמונות, בווידאו דווקא רואים את זה.
הצלמים לא יכולים לדעת הכל, ולדעתי חשוב לבוא עם רשימה מה ואת מי לצלם.

תרצו תמונות אווירה? תמונות אוכל? תרצו שדודה אחת תצולם הרבה? תגידו את כל זה. זה ימנע מפחי נפש אחר כך.

אמנם נשמע שאני מאוכזבת בתחום הזה, אבל באמת שיש לנו תמונות מדהימות של הכל (מלבד הכיפות) וסרט ווידאו מקסים שמתאר את האהבה והשמחה שהייתה באירוע.

אני גם ממליצה על אנטו מאוד, יתכן כי בתוספת של עוד צלם ווידאו או פשוט בשיחת ציפיות טרם האירוע.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

קצת שמפניה וכיף במקדימים 
היה לנו פשוט כיף לאורך כל היום, כאן אפשר לראות אותי נקרעת מצחוק..


----------



## yael rosen (24/12/12)

תמונה נהדרת! 
את תראי שהתמונות האלו האמיתיות יישארו כזכרון הכי כיפי ותמיד תחזרו אליהם.
ובכלל - התמונות כולם פשוט נהדרות!!


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

תודה יקירתי


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

המקום להינשא בו 
אז כבר אמרתי שחודש ספטמבר זה יקר?? וכשהולכים בפברואר לסגור לספטמבר זה אפילו יקר עוד יותר??
לקחנו את הנושא ברצינות ולא רצינו להימרח, ראינו בשבוע וחצי כ14 גני אירועים באזור המרכז, דגש על השפלה.
יש לי הרבה מה לומר גם בתחום הזה, למי שתרצה.
אבל לבסוף החלטנו לסגור בטופ דוראן, אולם אשכולית.
מה יש לי לומר על המקום היום לאחר החתונה?
המקום מאוד מאוד יפה ומרשים, האוכל מאוד טעים והמחיר סביר ביחס לאזור.
צוות המקום מזעזע, אשת מכירות שמנסה להכריח אותך לתת לה טיפים בשיווי למעלה מאלפיים מש"ח. (לא קיבלה).
המקום מאוד מורגל באירועים, יש להם כמעט כל ערב 2 אירועים .(יש לציין מופרדים לגמרי ולא מרגישים בכלל את האולם השני).
בעלי המקום צרח עלינו יום אחרי החתונה כשבאנו לשלם והתעקשנו ובצדק לא לשלם על מנות ילדים ובכלל הם המציאו לנו מספר מנות וגרמו לאבא שלי בלחץ האירוע לחתום על מספר מנות מסוים.
אני אגיד שוב, אשת המכירות עובדת שם 8 שנים, היא מאוד ממולחת, ואחרי שסגרנו איתה, היא ניסתה לעשות עלינו "טריקים", כמו אסור להכניס להקה לאירוע, (ניסתה שניקח תקליטן מטעמה), אם יש להקה עלות במה עבורם היא אלף שקל.(מנהלת הלהקה אמרה לי שתמיד מביאים להם חינם בכל מקום ולא להסכים בשום אופן ואכן בסוף היה חינם מטעם המקום). ועוד שלל המצאות. התוצאה? לאורך כל החודשים האלו רבנו איתם מספר פעמים אבל כמה ימים לפני האירוע כשהיא רצתה טיפים היא נהייתה הבן אדם הכי נחמד ביקום " אני כל כך מחכה לחתונה שלכם, יש לי משהו אישי באותו ערב,אבל בוודאי שלא אפספס לראותך כלה" בתמורה, חייכתי ואמרתי שאם אהיה מרוצה לא תהיה נדיבה ממני לאחר האירוע.
כבר אמרתי ששקל טיפ הם לא ראו מאיתנו? (לא כולל המלצרים שקיבלו את הטיפים בידיים שלהם כמובן).  
עם זאת, כדי להיות כנה, אני ממש לא מתחרטת שסגרנו איתם, במחיר ובזמן שסגרנו איתם, לא היינו מוצאים שום דבר שמתקרב לרמה הזו.

מצרפת תמונה מהחופה.


----------



## m a y a n a (23/12/12)

תוכלי לפרט על הלהקה? 
כלומר לא היה לכם די ג'י בכלל?

וואו! החתונה שלכם חלומית


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

יש פירוט על הלהקה בהמשך 
היה לנו דייגי מטעם הלהקה רק אחרי חצות.. (אפילו 12:20 משהו כזה).


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

נכנסים לחופה 
הכניסה לחופה הייתה כל אחד בליווי הוריו, כשאנחנו נפגשנו באמצע השביל והמשכנו יחד.
זו אחת התמונות שאני הכי אוהבת, שנינו יחד בדרך לחיים חדשים כמשפחה אחת מוקפים באהבת הקרובים לנו ביותר.


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (23/12/12)

איזה יפה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (23/12/12)




----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

על הרב והחופה 
רצינו לתת לחופה דגש אישי, לא סיפורים מהתנ"ך, לא בדיחות, שהמעמד יהיה מרגש ומכובד ואם אפשר לא ארוך מדי
הגענו לרב אלדד שרעבי ואחרי סיפור הרבנות הוא היה התיקון, אלדד מקסים, הוא קודם כל אדם.
כתבנו עבורו קטע להקריא עלינו בתחילת החופה.
הקראנו זה לזו לפני הענקת הטבעות וכמובן גם אני הענקתי טבעת.
יש לנו מהחופה שפע תמונות יפות ולאוזניי האובייקטיביות הגיע שלל מחמאות על החופה היוצאת דופן והמרגשת.
פה ארז מקריא לי..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

הטבעות שלנו 
את הטבעות חיפשנו בעיקר בחנויות קטנות, לא כל כך ידעתי מה אני רוצה ובעיקר ידעתי מה לא.
נדלקתי על הטבעת הזו בzaban וגררתי את אמא, אחותי וארז לראות.
לאחר שכולם אישרו ואהבו הטבעת נקנתה.
לארז היה הרבה יותר קל למצוא אבל משום מה ב zaban לא היו טבעות גברים עדינות וכך בחנות הצמודה אליהם בקניון הזהב בראשון נקנתה הטבעת של ארז.
שלו הוכנה מחדש ושלי הוקטנה.
אני מאוד מרוצה מהבחירה.
והנה הן על ההזמנה שלנו


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

כיפות 
אז אחותי הכינה לנו כיפות עדינו לבנות בעיטור זהב על עם תאריך החתונה ושמותינו, החופות חולקו לכל הגברים.
ולנו נשארה עוד מזכרת מקסימה מהמאורע.

כאן רואים את הכיפה ואת ארז משקה אותי בחופה..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

על מוזמנים,אישורי הגעה, יום לאירוע עוד. 
היה ברצוננו לערוך אירוע אינטימי וכשאני אומרת אינטימי אני לא מתכוונת למספר האנשים אלא לרמת הקרבה.
הגענו ל330 מוזמנים ואני שמחה לספר לכם שאישרו הגעה כ320 מתוכם, אנחנו מתוך חשש התחייבנו לאולם על 290 והגיעו 324.
את אישורי ההגעה עשינו באמצעות חברים. 
מעבר לעובדה שכמזמינים את הקרובים ביותר, יש הרבה יותר סיכוי שהם יעשו כל מאמץ על מנת להגיע, זה ניכר בכל האירוע, בין אם בתור לברך אותנו מיד לאחר החופה, לרחבת הריקודים שהייתה מלאה מבוגרים עד חצות ביום ראשון.
מלכתחילה לא נתתי לעובדה שמדובר ביום ראשון להפריע לנו, ידעתי מי הם המוזמנים וצדקתי.
היה לנו אירוע מאוד שמח ולדעתי כל עוד המוזמנים קרובים לזוג לא אכפת להם לאחר לעבודה למחרת כי לא כל יום חבר טוב/הדוד/וכולי מתחתן. 
היו אנשים שאולי ציפו להזמנה ולא הזמנתי, אז את מי לא הזמנו? חברים מהלימודים, חברים מהצבא, חברים רחוקים. את מי כן הזמנו? את המשפחה, את החברים הקרובים של ההורים, את אלו שההורים עובדים עימם כבר שנים רבות, את כל מי שידענו שאנחנו או מי ממשפחתנו ירצה ויראה בשבועות הקרובים לאחר החתונה.
וזה לדעתי המתכון הכי טוב לחתונה שמחה. 
ואם זה יגיע למאה איש, אז שיהיו מאה איש,אבל מאה איש שמכירים אתכם בשם, ששומרים על דממה בחופה, מתרגשים בסלואו, ורוקדים גם כשהרגליים כבר כואבות...

מצרפת תמונה של הנשיקה הראשונה שלנו כבעל ואישה.


----------



## המרחפת (23/12/12)

יאיי! אבל למה ניק אחר, כמעט לא זיהיתי ודילגתי


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

סלואו ראשון 
רקדנית אני לא, בעלת חוש קצב טוב מדי? כנראה שגם לא.
ובכל זאת החלטנו לעשות סלואו, לקחנו כמה שיעורים בודדים, את רוב הריקוד למדנו בשבוע וחצי לפני החתונה.
היה בעיקר מביך, משעשע ומצחיק בחזרות.
לא למדנו את המקום ולא עשינו בו חזרה.
אני ממליצה לכל מי שעושה ריקוד לעשות לפחות חזרה אחת באולם, לראות איפה התאורה הלבנה שהתמונות ייצאו טוב, איפה הבועות סבון או כל דבר אחר.
מצרפת תמונה מהמגנטים מהריקוד.
מה שכן-כל האורחים היו על הרגליים והיו מחיאות כפיים אדירות אז אולי בכל זאת עשינו שם משהו שמזכיר ריקוד
יותר מהסלואו ניתן לראות בסרטון החתונה שלנו:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hHwwCPE_zUk


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

ועוד אחת מהסלואו כי התאמצנו..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

להקה? ורצון המשפחה 
אחד הדברים היחידים שההורים שלי ביקשו זה להקה,
בהתחלה לא הבנתי על מה הם מקשקשים, להקה?? מה זה תוכנית בידור? קלאב הוטל באילת? הרקדה? 
לא אהבתי את הרעיון בלשון המעטה, שלא נדבר על העלות הכלכלית מאחורי להקה.
אבל לאורך כל התהליך התחשבתי מאוד בדעות של המשפחה שלי ושלו. 
לדעתי, חתונה זה ממש לא רק לזוג, זו שמחה של כל המשפחה ובראש ובראשונה של ההורים. (כמובן לאחר הזוג).
לכן, החלטתי שאני וארז הולכים לראות אירוע עם להקה.
ההורים המליצו על מנהטן, דיברתי עם סטלה שהיא אשת הקשר בלהקה וקבעתי איתה.
מה יש להגיד? באנו לחצי שעה לראות ולפסול ונשארנו כמעט ערב שלם, פשוט נהנו, הלהקה מנגנת בלייב, שרה במגוון שפות (במקרה שלנו זה חשוב, כי אני ממוצא רוסי וארז ממוצא ארגנטינאי אז הם שרו ברוסית,ספרדית,אנגלית ועברית). ובכלל הם פשוט עושים שמח.
ואז הלכנו לראות להקות אחרות, בניסיון למצוא משהו דומה במחיר זול יותר.
ממש לא התרשמנו וחזרנו לראות שוב הפעם למודי ניסיון את מנהטן.

באמת שלדעתי, הלהקה עשתה לנו את האירוע-פשוטו כמשמעותו.
הם עשו כל כך הרבה שמח, הקימו אנשים, רקדו, שרו, פשוט נתנו להכל אווירה מעולה.
אחרי חצות הם ירדו ונשאר תקליטן מטעמם כדי שהצעירים יוכלו לקפץ.
קיבלנו המון המון מחמאות על הלהקה, כולל בקשות למספר הטלפון שלהם.

אני ממליצה עליהם בחום רב וסטלה מדהימה!


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

עוד על הלהקה 
הם מורכבים מ16 אנשי צוות, והם לא לוקחים את כל התשומת לב אם מישהי מפחדת מזה.
להפך הם שרים לקהל, שרים לכלה ולחתן, העלו אותי לבמה מספר פעמים.
פשוט כיייף!
אני כל כך מחכה להיות מוזמנת לאירוע שהם מופיעים בו.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

באג בתמונה


----------



## coffeetoffy (24/12/12)

שאלה על הלהקה- 
הבאתם תקליטן בנוסף? או שהם היו על הבמה כל הלילה?
והייתה להם איזו הגבלה מראש לגבי מספר שעות שהם מוכנים להשאר?


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

הסבר 
הלהקה מתחילה לנגן עוד בקבלת פנים .
לחופה שמים שיר שבוחרים.
הם נשארים מתחילת הערב, כשהאורחים נכנסים לאולם הם כבר שם מנגנים ושרים.
ועד 12:00-12:30 בלילה, מיד אח"כ יש תקליטן מטעמם, חלק מהלהקה, אחד מהם גם תקליטן.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (23/12/12)

אני לא בטוחה, אבל נדמה לי שהייתי באירוע שהם 
ניגנו בו..
הייתי באוקטובר בחתונה שהייתה שם להקה, היינו אומנם עד 11:30 בלילה ולא יודעת אם היה דיג'יי אח"כ(גםן כן היו המון המון צעירים ברחבה) אבל נראה שזה הם.
בחתונה שאני הייתי בה, הכלה הופיעה כחלק מהשיר של ג'ו קוקר- you can leave ur hat on  וממש היה שואו ושירים יפים.
חוץ מ2 שירים מזרחיים שהם שרו, הכול היה ברוסית, ספרדית, אנגלית ועברית. אחת החתונות עם המוזיקה הכי טובה שהייתי בה..


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

זה באמת הם..! 
גם לי הם עשו את השואו הזה, זה גימיק מאוד נחמד..!


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

מגנטים ואטרקציות אחרות 
אז נתחיל מזה שלא רצינו שום אטרקציות,לא בשבילנו כל הזיקוקים, הפרחות ועניינים.
נכון מגנטים זה שחוק,אבל רצינו מגנטים.
דבר ראשון זה עוד צלם לחתונה והתמונה שאני מצרפת עכשיו זה רגע שנתפס רק אצל צלם המגנטים.
דבר שני זה פשוט כיף, המקררים של המשפחות ושל החברים מלאים במגנטים מהחתונה שלנו ומה יכול להיות נחמד מזה?
על המגנט הוספנו את האיור מההזמנה בצד.

כדי לבחור מגנטים פשוט הסתכלתי על כל המגנטים שיש לנו, נפגשנו עם אחד וסגרנו עם פירוספארק, אני מאוד ממליצה עליהם.
הם צילמו המון תמונות והמון מגנטים, עשו לנו ולמשפחות המון הגדלות ונתנו לנו את דיסק התמונות גם עם וגם בלי מסגרת המגנט באותו ערב.
היה פשוט כיף.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

שמייח ואלכוהול!!!  
את האלכוהול החלטנו לקנות בעצמנו, קנינו שפע של ואך גון, שמפניה וקאוות לקבלת פנים, עוד משהו שעשינו זה לקנות בקבוקי וודקה עם רדבולים ולשים על כל שולחן של צעירים ושל חבר'ה ממוצא רוסי.
כנראה שזו עוד סיבה למה היה כ"כ שמח
כחלק מאותו שמח גם אנחנו לא נמענו מהרמות על כסאות ומריקוד השמלה הכה מביך..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

אטרקציות 
טוב, אז אני יודעת שהרבה אנשים אוהבים קשקושים לרחבה אבל לא היו לנו.
למה? כי שנינו לא אוהבים את זה, כי זה מזכיר לנו קצת פורים וקרנבל ורצינו חתונה נקייה, עדינה ואלגנטית.
מה כן היה?
המון סוכריות גומי בשיפודים, (אפשר לראות את החבילה הענקית מאחורינו), ארטיקים שיצאו לרחבה, אלכוהול שיצא לרחבה ועל השולחנות והמון מצב רוח טוב
אני לא יודעת עד כמה סוכריות גומי זה חשוב אבל אני כל כך מתה על הממתק הלא בריא הזה שהיה ברור שיהיה לי המון מזה בחתונה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

נאומים והפתעות 
מההתחלה הכרזתי שאני לא מעוניינת בהפתעות בחתונה..
האמהות רצו לעשות משהו, אנחנו לא רצינו כלום, לא מצגת, לא שיר ולא שום דבר..:
לבסוף זרמנו עם האימהות שהקריאו לנו קטע מפדח ביותר
אז הנה הצצה לאמא שלי בכסוף ולחמותי בכחול.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

לבוש המשפחה 
אני אחותי ואמא חרשנו כל חנות שיש בערך, לבסוף השמלות שלהן נתפרו בידי תופרת בהתאמה אישית ואת הבדים אנחנו קנינו ובחרנו.
אמא התאימה לאבא חליפה בצבעים מתאימים.
אני מאוד אהבתי את התוצאה, הצבעים מאוד פסטורליים ונעימים.
ולדעתי אכן שמלות כאלה הן לא היו מוצאות בשום מקום.
שתי השמלות למכירה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

לבוש המשפחה 
אני אחותי ואמא חרשנו כל חנות שיש בערך, לבסוף השמלות שלהן נתפרו בידי תופרת בהתאמה אישית ואת הבדים אנחנו קנינו ובחרנו.
אמא התאימה לאבא חליפה בצבעים מתאימים.
אני מאוד אהבתי את התוצאה, הצבעים מאוד פסטורליים ונעימים.
ולדעתי אכן שמלות כאלה הן לא היו מוצאות בשום מקום.
שתי השמלות למכירה.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

מילות סיכום 
הייתה לנו חתונה שהיא אנחנו בכל מובן, בין אם במוזיקה, בדברים שהקראנו ובהנאה שהפקנו מכל שנייה ושנייה ביום הזה ובתכנונים אליו.
היום המדהים הזה לא יכל היה להתרחש ללא משפחתי המדהימה..אימי היקרה שדאגה לכל פרט ופרט, אבי שאפילו הגיע לרוב מדידות השמלה, הקשיב שאל והתעניין.
ואחותי המדהימה שאמנם קטנה ממני בהפרש של 7 שנים אבל היא חברה כה טובה שליוותה אותי מרגע ההצעה ועד לבחירת כל פרט והקטן ביותר.
אז לא עשינו דיאטה לפני החתונה, להפך אכלנו המון המון ואפילו שמנתי מנחת, לא התחפשנו למשהו שאנחנו לא.
ובעיקר נשארנו רגועים, זכרנו שזה רק יום אחד מבין המוני ימים של אהבה שעוד יגיעו.
ארז, אישי  ממזמן משפחה עבורי, אני שמחה כל יום מחדש שהקמתי משפחה איתו ולחזור אל זרועותיו בסוף כל יום.

בתמונה ארז מרים אותי לצאת מהאולם..


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

אז איך טסים לירח דבש לחודש יום אחרי החתונה? 
כן כן, טסנו 24 שעות אחרי.
נכון זה מלחיץ, אבל היה לזה קסם מיוחד משלו.
אחרי 48 שעות כבר ישבנו בבתי קפה בניו יורק כשארז מבקש : Can I have another cup of coffee for my wife?
חזרנו לליל כלולות רגוע במלון הרודס, אכלנו ארוחת בוקר רגועה ובערך מ12:00 בצהריים התחיל הלחץ, הלכתי לספר להוריד תוספות, נסענו הביתה להורים לפתוח ציקים ולקרוא ברכות.
למזלנו הבנק היה פתוח אחה"צ כי היה יום שני אז מהר לבנק, משם מהר לאולם לשלם. משם הביתה לארוז תיקים! כי לא היה לנו זמן לארוז לפני זה..(ככה זה כשהמבחן האחרון בתואר נופל כמה ימים לפני החתונה).
ומשם לשדה תעופה.
אבל היה כיף..כל הטיסה היינו בהיי והסתכלנו על המגנטים שלנו בחיוך ענק.
היינו 8 ימים בניו יורק, 12 יום בגוואטמלה , יומיים בבליז ועוד 10 יום במקסיקו- היה לנו פשוט מדהים.
זה היה מיועד להיות טיול פינוק וכזה הוא היה, לא הרגשנו תרמילאים לרגע, התפנקנו במלונות הכי טובים, במסעדות הכי יקרות ופשוט נהנו.
את הטיול סיימנו במלון עצום עצום הכל כלול לזוגות בלבד שלא שהו בו ישראלים כלל עם גקוזי בחדר, נוף לים ואלכוהול חינם בכל שעות היום כולל שירות חדרים ואוכל מהטובים שיש.
רציתי להישאר בחו"ל לנצח... היה לנו פשוט חלומי ובחישוב סופי גם לא יצא יקר מדי.

ואולי זה קיטשי אבל מאז שהכרתי את ארז כל החיים הם מן ירח דבש מתמשך..


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (23/12/12)

כל הכבוד על היכולת לארגן ירח דבש ארוך 
במקביל לחתונה! ממש כייף לראות את האהבה ביניכם. עשית לי ישק לירח דבש נוסף..שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב והצלחה בהמשך הדרך.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תודה רבה...אין ספק שהיה לנו עמוס 
גם מבחנים שלי, גם עבודה במשרה מלאה של ארז ולימודים שלו.
גם העסק שלנו שהוא דורשני מאוד וגם תכנוני חתונה וירח דבש.
אבל הנה זה מאחורינו ואנחנו כבר בפתחם של פרויקטיים חדשים


----------



## SimplyMe1 (23/12/12)

מה שם המלון לזוגות בלבד במקסיקו? נשמע חלומי


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

אוונטרה פאלאס, אני מרחיבה בנוגע למלון. 
אני ארחיב קצת בנושא המלון:
מדבר במלון הכל כלול, אבל לא מאלו שאת צריכה לחפש איפה הכלול, לאורך המלון לרבות בתוך הבריכה עצמה, במועדון לילה ובכל מקום פזורים כ11-12 ברים גם לאורך הים.הברים פתוחים כל שעות היממה ומגישים לך הכל כולל קוקטיילים ממש טעימים.
אוכל? הכל, והכל נעשה מול ענייך.כולל שירות חדרים של מה שתרצי.(כן את יכולה להתקשר ב3 בלילה ולבקש סושי ויביאו לך והרבה ממנו).
לא מדובר באוכל של חדר אוכל אלא בארוחות גורמה.
מכירות את המכונות האלו של הקורנפלקס?אז בכל חדר במלון יש מכשירים כאלה לשתייה חריפה, וודקה, ויסקי וכולי. פשוט לוחצים.
במקרר במלון יש הכל מהכל,בירות, קולה והכל מתמלא כל 24 שעות,כמובן שאם רוצים משהו פשוט מתקשרים לשירות חדרים.
בבוקר ביקשתי מים, המלצר אמר לי מה פתאום קחי שמפניה עם תפוזים, הם פשוט דוחפים לך אלכוהול לאורך כל היום.
זה מקום לבוא להשמין, להשתכר ולהנות מהחיים.
יש המון זוגות בירח דבש, ויש להם ארוחות מיוחדות לירח דבש ואפילו קיבלנו טריקו של ירח דבש.
לאחר מספר לילות מסוים במלון (נראה לי מעל 2-3 לילות) מקבלים מסאזים חינם, ומדובר בספא מהמפנקים ביותר, כמובן גם בספא כל האלכוהול חינם.
השהיה במלון הזה הייתה פשוט חוויה. הם גם לא מורגלים לישראלים, ביום שעזבנו, הפקידה הציעה להכין לנו סנדוויצים לדרך, הסנדוויצים כללו המברוגרים וציפס ופחיות קולה.
נשמע שהתלהבתי אבל באמת שזו חוויה מדהימה מדהימה.
אגב, העלות ללילה יותר נמוכה מבתי מלון בארץ.


----------



## Bobbachka (24/12/12)

עשית לי חשק!!!


----------



## Guronet (24/12/12)

כמה כיף!!! 
וואו... המון מזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (24/12/12)

מזל טוב ענקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
ותודה על זמן הקסם שנתת לי מול הקרדיטים שלך.
מהמבטים שלכם אחד על השנייה בוידאו, ומהתמונות עצמן, נראה שהיה אירוע קסום ומרגש שהצליח לסחוף אותי לתוכו.
סחטיין על הנסיעה לירח דבש מיד אחרי, ועוד איזה ירח דבש.. נשאר רק לקנא.

מזל טוב, שלא תשכחו אף פעם כמה כיפית הייתה התקופה הזו.


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

תודה!


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

לכל שאלה אני כאן! אשמח לתגובות! 
השקעתי בזה את כל היום, מקווה שזה יהיה יעיל ולכל שאלה נוספת או הבהרה אני כאן.
ממש מקווה שזכרתי והכל ואני מחכה לתגובות


----------



## OnG Wedding (23/12/12)

המון מזל טוב, תמונות יפות, תודה על השיתוף


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תודה..


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/12/12)

מדהימים, 
שתזכו לחיים ארוכים ויפים יחד


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תודה רבה..!


----------



## m a y a n a (23/12/12)

חתונה מדהימה! 
הייתי בריפרש עלייך כל היום כתירוץ ללא ללמוד P:


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע.. 
יאללי ללמוד, בלי תירוצים


----------



## Bobbachka (23/12/12)

תודה על הקרדיטים- נהנתי מאוד! 
מרגישים מהקרדיטים את השמחה והסיפוק העצום שהיה לכם מיום החתונה- אתם זוג מקסים ואת ממש יפיפיה!
מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה!!!


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

כיף לקרוא, תודה..!


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (23/12/12)

מדהימים 
קודם כל, מאוד הזכרת לי את עצמי... גם אצלנו האירוסין היו מהירים יחסית ורוב הבחירות שלך מאוד דומות לשלי, אז היה כיף לקרוא )
מספר שאלות:
1) אני גם מתארגנת אצל יעל ורואי, התלבשת שם נכון? כי אני גם צריכה והשאלה היא אם המקום מספיק גדול בשביל זה... התוספות החזיקו את הבייביליס כל הערב? (גם לי יהיה שיער חצי אסוף ובייביליס והשיער שלי חלק במציאות).
2) לגבי הגומי, את עשית את השיפודי גומי או שעשו בשבילכם? כי אני רוצה להכין אבל תוהה אם יהיה לי זמן יום לפני או באותו היום..
3) זר כלה - איך פרחי עדן? כמה עלה לך הזר?

תודה רבה!!


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תחילה תודה!! ולענייננו לשאלות 
התלבשתי אצל יעל ורואי היה לגמרי דיו מקום.
התוספות החזיקו כל הערב וכל הלילה, למחרת היה לי עדיין שיער מהמם ותאמיני לי שהתפרעתי בטירוף על הרחבה..
את הגומי עשו אמי ואחותי היקרות.. 
זר כלה-פרחי עדן, אם אני לא טועה עלה 350 ש"ח לזר וקישוט לרכב- הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהם.

מזל טוב..!!


----------



## 14001 (30/12/12)

הקרדיטים מקסימים! 
תודה רבה שחלקת איתנו!
שאלה לי אליך לגבי התוספות - אני גם אעשה אצל רואי וגם אני מתכוונת לטוס לירח דבש ממש אחרי החתונה. השאלה היא, מתי והאם הלכת אליו להוריד את התוספות?
תודה ויום מקסים!


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (23/12/12)

לגבי השיער פזור יש לי הסתייגות 
כמו שכתבתי גם אני התארגנתי אצלהם. אני התחלתי את יום הצילומים בשיער פזור עם בייביליס, באמצע המקדימים חזרתי לאסוף את השיער ובערב הגיע עובד מטעמו של רואי לפזר לי את התסרוקת. כ-5 דקות אחרי  שהגעתי לרחבת הריקודים התסרוקת הפזורה פשוט התפרקה לגמרי וכל השיער נפל. כשחיפשתי אותו שוב לחזור אליו הוא כבר הלך מהאולם ולא רציתי להתעכב על זה. אז יכול להיות שאם רואי מלכתחילה היה עושה לי את התסרוקת ולא היה לחץ של זמן התסרוקת הייתה נשארת יותר, לכן לדעתי את צריכה לשים לב אם השיער שלך מחזיק בייביליס. השיער שלי יחסית חלק וגם התוספות לא עזרו לזה. אם תרצי לקבל תמונות אשלח לך.


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (23/12/12)

שיער 
כשרואי עשה לי את התסרוקת ניסיון, הוא עשה לי בייביליס בלי חומר או ספריי והשיער החזיק ככה גם למחרת! הוא אמר שגם תוספות מחזיקות יותר, אז כולי תקווה....


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (24/12/12)

כשלי הוא עשה ניסיון 
זה היה מורגש גם יו


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (24/12/12)

התגובה נשלחה לפני שסיימתי לכתוב.. 
כשלי הוא עשה ניסיון יום אחרי עדיין היה מורגש שעשיתי משהו אחר בשיער אבל רק תזכרי שזה לא אותם תנאים כי במהלך המסיבה מזיעים הרבה. בכל מקרה הייתי ממליצה לך לחשוב על תסרוקת שבה גם אם הבייביליס יפתחו עדיין תהיה צורה יפה לשיער. למשל אם תאספי חלק מהשיער מקדימה או הגבהה מסוימת.


----------



## Olga1986 (23/12/12)

מודה, גם אני מרפרשת מהבוקר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אתם מקסימים. מאחלת לכם המון טיולים זוגיים מפנקים ברחבי העולם.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תודה רבה..!!


----------



## חובבת חוק (23/12/12)

טוב, לא יכולתי להישאר אדישה לקרדיטים המהממים 
שלכם !
קודם כל, הכתיבה שלך מאוד נעימה והתמונות ממש מוצלחות!
את יפיפייה, ואת ובעלך נראים מאושרים עד הגג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
מאוד הזדהתי עם הקרדיטים שלך, בעיקר בשני דברים:
- ביטול הצלם שלכם שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה - אנחנו ביטלנו את הדיג'יי שלנו שבועיים לפני החתונה בלית ברירה, מסיבה דומה מאוד ובעלי חשב שפשוט יצאתי מדעתי אז מרוב הלחץ שהייתי בו, ושאף אחד לא הצליח להבין אותו, אז אני בטוחה שאני ואת מבינות האחת את השניה.
- התנהלות צוות המקום ואנשי המכירות. אותו כנ"ל, מדובר בגן אירועים שונה אך דומה מאוד בתנהלותו הכושלת, "לוקה בחסר" זו מחמאה בשבילם, ומנהל האירועים שלנו היה אחד האנשים היותר ממולחים ודוחים שיצא לי להכיר. 

לגבי סוכריות הגומי - גם יש לי אהבה מיוחדת כלפיהן וגם אצלי הן כיכבו בשני כדים ענקיים על הבר.

ירח דבש - ואוו! שאפו עליכם ! 
אנחנו טסנו 10 ימים לאחר החתונה לירח דבש והרגשתי שזה מאוד מאוד קרוב לחתונה, אבל אתם? שברתם שיא !!! כל הכבוד לכם.

לסיכום - אתם מהממים, התמונות נפלאות, ואני מאחלת לכם רק טוב והמון אהבה בהמשך הדרך.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

איזו תגובה מושקעת, תודה לך...!!! 
לגבי התמונות, אז באמת שבא לי להעלות לפחות עוד כמה, כי אור באמת מדהים בעבודתו.
לגבי כל השאר לגמרי מבינה אותך...
אבל לדעתי עדיף "לחטוף גננה" ולבטל ולא לשלם הון תועפות לספק שלא מגיע לו..

אין על סוכריות גומי אה?

אגב, אני זוכרת שקראתי קרדיטים שלך בוודאות,חרוט לי הניק שלך..
המון מזל טוב גם לכם..!


----------



## חובבת חוק (23/12/12)




----------



## pipidi (23/12/12)

המון מזל טוב! נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מדהימה 
ושגם החיים העתידיים שלכם יהיו מדהימים ומאושרים. 

אתם זוג פשוט יפיפה


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תודה רבה..! 
את הקרדיטים שלך אני כמובן זוכרת, קצת קשה לשכוח זוג כזה..


----------



## lanit (25/12/12)

מזל טוב! 
התמונות והקרדיטים מהממים, ואתם זוג מאוד מאוד נאה (ופוטוגני).
כל הכבוד על תשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים, ל"ראש על הכתפיים" וההתחשבות בכל הסובבים (בעיקר באחותך הקטנה עם עניין הרבנות).

וגם... כל פעם שפרסמת את הקליפ צפיתי בו, ומאוד התרגשתי. גם מהשפת גוף והמחוות הקטנות שהצלם תפס, ובעיקר בתמונה האחרונה של הסבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## פליסידד (25/12/12)

כיף לשמוע 
תודה רבה, ההתחשבות לא נראתה לי בזמנו או היום כהתחשבות אלא כהדבר הנכון לעשות.
לגבי הקליפ, גם אותי מאוד ריגש הסוף, אלו כמובן סבתא וסבתא שלי.


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

קליפ החתונה שלנו.. 
אני חושבת שזה מתאר את הכל בצורה הכי טובה שיש
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hHwwCPE_zUk


----------



## חובבת חוק (23/12/12)

מקסים, מדהים, משגע !


----------



## פליסידד (23/12/12)

תודות..


----------



## ronitvas (23/12/12)

מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה תגובה מרגשת של ארז כשהוא רואה אותך.... ושלך בחופה.....
יופי של קליפ!


----------



## ronitvas (23/12/12)

יקירתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אומנם קראתי את הקרדיטים בחלקים, אבל נהנתי מכל רגע.
תודה רבה על הפירוט הרב (על תובנות הרבנות בעיקר) ועל התמונות המקסימות
שמחה שהלכתם עם הלב בבחירות, כולל הבחירה בצלם. שמחה שנתתם את הקרדיט גם להורים!!! אני באמת חושבת שזה חשוב ואני בטוחה שכל הצדדים יוצאים נשכרים.
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם ושירח הדבש המקסים ישאר לנצח


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

תודה רבה מקסימה  
גם לדעתי להתחשב בדעות ההורים זה רק לצאת מרווח.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נהניתי לקרוא!
שמחה מאוד שהלכתם עם הלב שלכם לגבי הצלמים ולגבי יתר האירוע. שמחה שיצא לכם לבלות ירח דבש חלומי מיד לאחר החתונה ורואים את האהבה שלכםם דרך התמונות =]

מאחלת לכם עוד ים של אושר =]


----------



## L1CDISK (24/12/12)

הכל נראה פשוט אדיר.. 
ואת באמת מהממת!

תודה ששיתפת ומזל טוב!


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

בשמחה, כיף לשמוע..


----------



## תפו ופוזה (24/12/12)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נשמע מקסים כמעט כמותכם הזוג!
*
בהצלחה*


----------



## FayeV (24/12/12)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
כיף לקרוא שכל כך נהינתם ושהייתה לכם חתונה כמו שרציתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ד"א, בקשר ללהקה - אני גם המון זמן הייתי אנטי, אבל לא מזמן הייתי בחתונה עם להקה והיה מעולה!


----------



## פליסידד (24/12/12)

תודה


----------



## behappy (25/12/12)

איזה מקסימים 
ואיזה אומץ, עם ירח הדבש הזה!!
המון מזל טוב בהמשך הדרך


----------



## lost in dreams (29/12/12)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! 
את פשוט יפהפיה! ואתם זוג מהמם!
ממש אהבתי את הקרדיטים, הגישה, התמונות והאהבה שמשתקפת מהן.
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים בדיוק כמו היום הזה והמון מזל טוב!


----------



## פליסידד (29/12/12)

תודה רבה רבה..!!!


----------

